

Is Netflix streaming its way towards disaster? - anigbrowl
http://www.thewrap.com/movies/blog-post/netflix-streaming-its-way-towards-disaster-23019?page=0,0

======
mikey_p
I've been wondering for some time why Netflix streaming is such a better deal
than the cable company's on demand, Blockbuster online, Amazon Unbox, and so
on. Now this makes much more sense. So far the best thing I've found about
Netflix has been its amazing catalog of older classics, and I hope they can
keep that without raising prices too much.

Also, at least for me, their streaming is better quality than the DVDs, even
in resolution, if not for the lack of scratches and skipping alone.

